# Problema con Orion TV-1934A



## pepino464 (Feb 10, 2011)

Éste tv llegó a mi taller con este problema, al encenderlo se apaga inmediatamente, la fuente está ok , todo lo demas ok , protecciones etc . Al checar la eeprom descubri que esa era la falla pero no encuentro las datas , este modelo usa los ic superficiales M61250 y OEC7086A yo grabé la eeprom con la data del modelo TV2070 pero se ve totalmente verde y al tratar de bajar el volumen lo baja de un solo golpe.

Ademas los displays de los canales se ven como borrosos casi ni se ven , he averiguado algunos modelos y resulta que hay algunos tvs Memorex que son parecidos pues usan el mismo ic M61250, estos son el MT1137 , MT1197 , MT2272 , MT2327 si alguien pudiera facilitarme las data de alguno de ellos para ver si así puedo resolver, se los agradezco en el alma y gracias de antemano...


----------



## danielsa96 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hola a todos, lo que pasa es que tengo una Tv Orion 1934a y no tengo el control original, existirá una manera de ponerla en modo video? O forzar de alguna otra manera este modo para siempre inicie o se cambie? Cabe destacar que no funcionan bien los botones de cambia canales así que mejor la tiro o tendrá alguna solución ésto ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2021)

Cambia los botones por nuevos (push-buttons genéricos)


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 25, 2021)

Buenas. 
Normalmente los aparatos Reproductores, receptores tdt, DVD, etc..mandan señal (5V) a través del cable para forzar al televisor a conmutar a entrada de av, vídeo o aux. 

Yo tengo tdt conectado a tv y no necesito para nada el mando del tv, solo el del tdt.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 25, 2021)

Pregunto ¿no se puede conseguir un control remoto en un negocio de controles remoto?
Vas con la marca y modelo del TV y preguntas.
En el aire es dificil de determinar en el aire si los botones del tv tienen remedio o no y si vale la pena mandarlos a arreglar, aunque claro, si consigues un nuevo control, te remedias bastante


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2021)

Parece ser el mismo que el *TOSHIBA 20AS26 *, quizás buscar un universal para éste ?


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 25, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parece ser el mismo que el *TOSHIBA 20AS26 *, quizás buscar un universal para éste ?











						Solucionado:  Tv orion modelo tv 1934a no abre toda la pantalla
					

compañeros del foro tengo un tv orion usa el mismo chasis queel toshiva 20as26 el cual no abre toda la pantalla solo como 4 centimetrosen el centro




					www.yoreparo.com
				




Efectivamente, en yoreparo dicen lo mismo

*compañeros del foro tengo un tv orion usa el mismo chasis queel toshiva 20as26*

Así se ve el control en el manual de usuario de ese TV









						Toshiba Toshiba-20As26-Owners-Manual- 3X30321A[E] COVER  Toshiba-20as26-owners-manual
					

: Toshiba Toshiba-20As26-Owners-Manual-129228  toshiba-20as26-owners-manual-129228 toshiba pdf




					usermanual.wiki
				




*




*








Es un control que usan varios modelos, no es dificil de hallar

Todos esos modelos andan con ese
newpowergear mando a distancia de repuesto para Toshiba 19 A26, 20 AS26, 13 A24, 13 A25, 19 A24, 19 A25 ct-859​


----------

